# Just Wondering?



## Marywanna (Jul 3, 2006)

Just wondering what you guys thought about this lighting http://airlinehydroponics.com/cgi-bin/store.pl?item=630...       how many lummens does it put out, someone said around 40,000


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 3, 2006)

I think if you shopped around you could get something just as good cheaper.
Figuring lumens:
HPS bulbs emit 125 lumens per watt (when new).  So 125 lumens per watt x 400 watts = 50,000 lumens.
You want 6,000 or more lumens per sq/ft.


----------

